# And let the monkey chatter begin!



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Today when we all got up (all 11 of us..LOL) I opened everyone's cages like usual...so I'm sitting there on the couch and Ziggy went and ate some veggies and seed, then came out started this serious head bopping and monkey chatter- He is TOO cute! I never had a boy before so this is really exciting for me. This little boy is adorable!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I love the monkey chatter , Ziggy must be getting comfortable in his new home


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I love the monkey chatter , Ziggy must be getting comfortable in his new home



YEA! I think he really love it. He did it on my shoulder too- I really wish I could record it- I'll keep trying to catch him on camera!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> YEA! I think he really love it. He did it on my shoulder too- I really wish I could record it- I'll keep trying to catch him on camera!


Good Luck!!! recording it ...lol Ollie was chattering up a storm last night and I thought I heard my first wolfwhistle out of him but everytime I tried to sneak up and record he heard me and then that was it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yea- he does it out of the blue and not for long- he looks suprized that the sounds are coming from him..hehe- he did some kissing noises along with the head bopping- I think this will be fun! I wish I knew how to whistle!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Yea- he does it out of the blue and not for long- he looks suprized that the sounds are coming from him..hehe- he did some kissing noises along with the head bopping- I think this will be fun! I wish I knew how to whistle!!!


try and find some recordings of whistles on the internet


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The chimp chatter is the first noise Bailee ever made - it's too cute!!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

lol. Hugs can go on and on and on for hours


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> lol. Hugs can go on and on and on for hours


So can Bailee.   The cute effect of it begins to wear thin after the first 30 mins or so.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> The cute effect of it begins to wear thin after the first 30 mins or so.


Are you sure. I've yet to see it wear off lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Are you sure. I've yet to see it wear off lol


Does it happen right in your ear hole?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

You bet. Thats his favorite place to 'sing"


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> You bet. Thats his favorite place to 'sing"


While your watching tv ... or rather trying?  If yes then you are much more tolerant than me!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> While your watching tv ... or rather trying? If yes then you are much more tolerant than me!


 Don't watch much t.v. He does it when i'm doing homework


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> He does it when i'm doing homework


That's helpful!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> That's helpful!


Nothing like a bit of background music to aid concentration.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Nothing like a bit of background music to aid concentration.


LOL_ So do males always serenade? I can't wait until Ziggy is a little older and chattering up a storm.  Since I can't whistle, I've been doing the wolf whistle like a kissing noise and tonight he suprized me and did it! I was like whoa! DO IT AGAIN!!! I know...a little too exicted but still. He's starting to be more vocal and it just means he likes his new home.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> LOL_ So do males always serenade?


 All males i know do. hugs will get on your sholder or on his cage do heart wings and strut around like he owns everything, which he does, and serenade his little heart out. Some times you have to wonder what goes through their minds


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> All males i know do. hugs will get on your sholder or on his cage do heart wings and strut around like he owns everything, which he does, and serenade his little heart out. Some times you have to wonder what goes through their minds


Awww! That must be so cute! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Some times you have to wonder what goes through their minds


LOL!!! I wonder that about Bailee ALL the time.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> LOL!!! I wonder that about Bailee ALL the time.


Ummm...Bailee's _special_.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Ummm...Bailee's _special_.


Well that's one way of putting it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Well that's one way of putting it.


----------

